

Icon Sets for developers who aren't good at design - pzxc
http://pzxc.com/giant-free-web-icon-sets

======
knickname
of course, a blog post like that is basically just worth sharing if the icons
are free (which seems to be the case as I skimmed it). If I remember correctly
these free icon pages were more colorful ones than described on css-tricks.com

